# Suns offer Bledsoe 4yr/$48 million; Bledsoe wants max



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...x-suns-remain-far-apart-contract-negotiations

I like Bledsoe but I think our deal is good. He hasn't proven at this point that he's worth $16 million a year.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is he better than Gordon Hayward (max salary)?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm a real asshole for enjoying watching another team possibly lose a player. 

At least you guys will get a sign and trade if he leaves. Not like Stephenson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Max is 5-yrs/80M lol. He isn't seeing that. But barely any teams have enough to offer 4-yr MAX. Will be bold enough to take QO, take offer or will a team find a way to step up to do so. 

Surprised teams didn't call Suns bluff about matching MAX too.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm a real asshole for enjoying watching another team possibly lose a player.
> 
> At least you guys will get a sign and trade if he leaves. Not like Stephenson.


Even if we don't get anything (highly doubtful), we still got Isaiah Thomas.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

cima said:


> Even if we don't get anything (highly doubtful), we still got Isaiah Thomas.


Wouldn't you rather George Hill, a return of Luis Scola, and some draft picks?

I mean look at Plumtree cleaning it up in summer league. Phoenix kind of owes us one if you ask me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You were gone for a while. I call him Plumtree because I had no idea who he was when we drafted him. 

I guess hes kind of proven himself to where I know his name now. Hes no Billy Goldblock.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You were gone for a while. I call him Plumtree because I had no idea who he was when we drafted him.
> 
> I guess hes kind of proven himself to where I know his name now. Hes no Billy Goldblock.


rofl that's hilarious. Let's just say **** it and undo the trade completely, you can have Green back too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think Bledsoe deserves the Max, but if I was him I'd be asking for it too. Someone might give it to him.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Doesn't deserve the Max, and unless someone clears capspace all of a sudden to offer him a max he will have to take our offer. If he takes his QO then he is a god damn idiot. With his injury history he should be thrilled to be locked in for 50M. If he stays healthy then his next contract will make up for the little bit he's missing out on. I'd much rather possibly miss out on 10M then take my QO and possibly get injured and cost myself 50M.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> I don't think Bledsoe deserves the Max, but if I was him I'd be asking for it too. Someone might give it to him.


The maximum amount of money that he can get is from the Suns though. Even if some other team offers him the max he would still be short 10+ mil of guaranteed money.

I think the Suns should just wait it out. If they can't sign him to a reasonable contract they should at least force some other team into an unreasonable one.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Go 5 years and 60-65 and call it good. Give him an option year also. 


Just take the deal and play 70+ games a year while still producing, Eric.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

C'mon Milwaukee... go get em


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I mean how about we just send bledsoe and a good package to the cavs for Wiggins. Eh eh? Rich paul wants bledsoe and Bron to play together since they are buddies? Lets do it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha... he's really bled'ing them dry right now huh?

You know, because if you take the first part of his name it almost sounds like blood and hes trying to force them for more money than they want to pay and......



I don't care what you say. Its funny.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maravilla said:


> I mean how about we just send bledsoe and a good package to the cavs for Wiggins. Eh eh? Rich paul wants bledsoe and Bron to play together since they are buddies? Lets do it.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Im just saying... Lets make this happen. It can even be a 3 team deal that puts love and bledsoe in cleveland. I would say take Bledsoe and your pick of whatever we have. Lets get it done.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I really doubt the Suns move Bledsoe for anything less than a package for a star guy and/or a young talent like Wiggins, and I really doubt the Cavs move Wiggins for anything except for Love.

Doesn't leave the Suns with a whole lot of options aside from an extension or a QO. I hope an extension gets done, I would hate to see Bledsoe take the QO and leave next year. Taking the QO is code for "I'm never coming back."


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bennett/Waiters to Suns

Blodsoe/Love to Cavs

Wiggins/D Powell/S Edwards to Wolves

Cavs starters
LeBron
Irving
Bledsoe
Thompson
Love


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol^ no.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> lol^ no.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers-Suns are apparently talking for Bledsoe deal. 

Suns holding strong on wanting Randle in return.

Writing seems to be on the wall though that Bledsoe may in fact be a moron and take QO. He really just doesn't want to be here IMO. I think I remarked this last yr how aloof he was.



Also, talk increasing, Suns signing Greg Monroe to an offer sheet. Do it.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Lakers-Suns are apparently talking for Bledsoe deal.
> 
> Suns holding strong on wanting Randle in return.
> 
> ...


If he takes the QO then it's obvious that he doesn't want to be here. He didn't seem thrilled when he was traded here, he never said anything positive when asked if he would stay here during the season, and hasn't returned to Arizona since the season ended(apparently). He's demanding a contract that everyone associated with the NBA knows he hasn't earned and doesn't deserve. And he's turning his back on a contract that is very fair and matches the contract of the other star Guard in this same Free Agent class (Kyle Lowry). It's pretty clear he doesn't want to be here at all which is a shame. Not really sure why though. Young up and coming team that is ready to commit out future to him as our star player(since it seems clear McD is targeting star players by dangling Dragic).

My bitter, vengeful side says trade his stupid ass to some bottom dweller team. But I realize that despite his poor attitude we can't piss away a quality asset. Though I really don't think it's a great plan to trade him to a division rival and play him 4 times a year ( not to mention I hate helping the Lakers  ). Really crappy turn of events, we had all these assets and cap space and haven't/couldn't turn it into anything meaningful.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So it begins

RTed by reputable Paul Coro on Suns


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493100731486834689


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's pretty much what the rules are for, it sucks being forced to work for a few measly million bucks too. I hate when the Man tries to keep me down like that.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

I understand him though. You can't buy your own airplane when you make measly 12 mil. $ per year. That's not even 10 mil after taxes. Some people just don't understand how tough it is for NBA players.

I say give him QO and trade him for an asset. And keep Dragon.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I dont want to pay either max at this point tbh.


----------

